# Musho3210's Guide to Raising Brine Shrimp: The Cheap Way



## musho3210

Ok here is my guide to raising brine shrimp (not hatching) so your fish can feed on it or if you just like pet seamonkeys

Housing: once the shrimp have hatched, place them in a small container (preferably 1 gallon or more) and wait until there larval stage is over. Once that is complete, get a 10 gallon tank and fill it up to 3 gallons or more (salt water that has a SG level of around 1.028). Add a handful of gravel and place an airstone above or below the gravel. Using a gang valve or a similar method, make sure air is flowing in without whipping around too many of the shrimp. Now add a light (i use a desk light that has a PC flourecent light on it) and place the light on the opposite end of the airstone. 

Feeding: You hungry? Why dont you fix yourself some hard boiled egg, take some of the egg yolk and mash it up in water, take a turkey baster, or an eye dropper, or a syringe, it doesnt matter what you use just as long as you can get the egg yolk water mixture in the tank. Take a light and place it horizontally to the glass. Wait a few minutes and when you see all the little shrimp near the light, squirt some of the egg yolk mixture on them. Dont squirt too much. Look at the tank from the front, look through it underwater, if you can see the other side clearly they need more food, if you can see the otherside just barely, they have enough food.

Maintainence: Not much here, add some of the egg yolk shells from there food to the tank to help have a high ph. Changing the water can be a hassle since you dont want to take any shrimp out. To me you should just dilute it with more salt water, maybe add 1 gallon a week.

Getting ready to feed: Once the shrimp seem big enough to feed to your fish, get a 1 gallon container or something and fill it up halfway with saltwater. Take an airline tube and use the light to get all the shrimp in one spot, start the siphon and try to suck up as many shrimp as you can without taking in too much water. Once the 1 gallon container is full, do the same thing again to another 1 gallon container from the first 1 gallon container. Do this as many times as you can to flush away the bad water from the grow out tank. Once youve done it around 3 times, leave the shrimp in that container for around 3 hours to flush out the bad stuff. Once they are clean of the water from the grow-out tank, you need to clean them of saltwater. To me the most effective way is to buy one of those 10 dollar hatch kits that separate eggs from shrimp as well as saltwater from freshwater. Here is what i use http://www.sfbb.com/eggs.asp#, click on the shrimpery. Fill the black box with saltwater and the clear cup with freshwater. Add a light and the shrimp will swim up to the freshwater. Empty the saltwater once all the shrimp have swum up and fill the box with freshwater. Empty the cup into the freshwater and fill the cup with new freshwater. Keep flushing the fish of saltwater as much as you can. once there flushed enough, pour the cup of brine shrimp into the tank. Turn off filters and watch your fish make a decent meal out of them.

The cleaning process is a must since the grow-out tank isnt very clean. Also raising brine shrimp takes a long time and can be boring and have a lot of hassle. You can buy frozen brine shrimp which is just as good. This raising brine shrimp is just for fun, scientifically, or if you want a challenge. Not to be used as a main diet


----------

